# I May Have Made A Mistake, But It Was Worth It!



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey guys, i bought a 7" Midas/RD today... but he/she is beautiful! +/- comments welcome! other then it is living with others in a 90g tank LOL.

when i brought it home, about 10 min into the tank









bout 5-6 hours later


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Real nice color on that one. Hope he/she will play well with others or it's gonna get real interesting in that 90g :lol: .


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL, i know, *** got all aggression levels in this tank working, i didnt wanna jeopardize it, but i could let this one up.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow   She is beautiful! :drooling: Nice pick up. I can see why you couldn't pass her up.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

You better talk sternly to the rest of your fish and warn them not to touch those wonderful fin extentions!!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL, ya, the only problem is if you look at the dorsal and anal fin, they are bent towards the tail, the spines i mean, not that i care, but still, it isnt a "perfect" quality fish, but it is an AWESOME fish...especially for 20 bux!!!!!!!!

heres the funny thing, in the store, she looked a little TAD bit darker then the before pic, she must not have liked the store very much, this was the store i volunteered at for a few years and still do when *** got the time, considering im working and all now.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Hmmm, were you by any chance at Nestor's recently?

Very nice fish!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice pickup gage! :thumb:

She is BEAUTIFUL!!   Yeah 20 bucks is an AWESOME deal!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

thanx guys!

shef, no i havent, why, he have something nice?


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Oh, I thought that might be where you got this fish from. I haven't seen any nice big midas/rds anywhere else! Nice find though.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

lol, no, he came from Fintastics, it was a donation there so i took it off there hands, are you kidding, if this guy was from nestors it would have costed me 70+ as one half as nice and half this guys size he was trying to charge me 70...


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Good deal!
the vent looks a male to me.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

I can see why you had to nab him up! :thumb: 
BV


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Blu-ray said:


> Good deal!
> the vent looks a male to me.


trust me when i say this, in the store it definitely didnt! LOL

Big Vine, its got beautiful colors huh? and he is even nicer now! i couldnt believe it, i picked up a tan colored midas and it turned bright sunburst orange and yellow!


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

Is your new RD still keeping the peace?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

yup, for the most part anyway, he chases a bit, but it isnt like hes biting or anything, just letting the others know he is still boss  hasnt even bit anyone yet, im impressed!


----------



## Tezr (Sep 12, 2006)

1. nice RD
2. How big is that Bala Shark?
3. Is that a window on the back wall of your tank?


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice, nice fish Gage!! :drooling: I can see why you couldn't pass him up!! Hey, any chance of a full tank shot??


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Tezr said:


> 1. nice RD
> 2. How big is that Bala Shark?
> 3. Is that a window on the back wall of your tank?


hey, that Bala shark is about 8" or so, give or take, and ya, that is a window behind the tank


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

heylady said:


> Nice, nice fish Gage!! :drooling: I can see why you couldn't pass him up!! Hey, any chance of a full tank shot??


thanx heylady, i would take a full tank shot, but 1) it is a disaster right now, had to divide my oscar because my rose queen was goin to kill him, and 2) ill get ripped on for having an over stocked tank...


----------



## thetim6 (Jan 24, 2003)

gage said:


> ill get ripped on for having an over stocked tank...


As long as you know it is... 

That fish probably is a male. Most solitary RD's turn into males, or at least that's what the general consensus is.

I'm sure you are aware because I've seen you around these parts for a long time, but keep your eyes open for aggression. My 10 inch female won't let anything live with her in a 75 and has been by herself for 5+ years now.

Oh ya, That is a really beautiful fish too! I really like the reddish, sunrise color on the throat. That's a steal for 20 bucks, I paid ten for mine when she was 2 inches.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

im well aware they get nasty, but this one is behaving nicely believe it or not, hasnt even really chased yet, i was looking for health issues LOL


----------

